# Rappan Athuk anyone? FCtF possible inclusion



## buzzard (Oct 8, 2002)

OK, since I finally have all of Rappan Athuk, I'm interested in running it. I am also interested in seeing if Four Color to Fantasy does work out OK in a D&D setting. 

Ok this will be power gamers paradise, the point buy will be 40. Allowed supplements are:
Core
Four Color to Fantasy
Sword and Fist
Tome and Blood
Defenders of the Faith
Song and Silence
Masters of the Wild
Relics and Rituals (1 and 2)
Psionics Handbook (only psionics handbook)
Manual of the Planes
AEG Dungeon, Evil and War (Ok War sucks, but it was cheap used)
Book of Eldritch Might
Monte Cook Ranger (to the exclusion of the PHB ranger)
Kalamar's Players Guide (since I've seen neat stuff in there)

Yes, the above follows little rhyme or reason, but it is what I own, and as such is immutable. Do not request additional input as I only run what I own. That will occur and be announced as I purchase things. As additional supplement to FCtF arrive I will likely incorporate those. 

Rappan Athuk will also not be run exactly as written. I will have some fun with it [insert evil maniacal DM laugh here]. 

I suspect 7th level for a start is appropriate. Any race from the above selection is permitted. Alignments will not include evil. Use of Hero levels should have some justification in background. While this will focus a great deal on  roll playing, do not expect a dearth of roleplaying. Rappan Athuk will not likely be survived by loose cannons.  

So those interested in super-powergaming through an old style module- do sign up. 

buzzard


----------



## novyet (Oct 8, 2002)

Well if you'll have me, I'd love to test out 4CtF in play.


----------



## garyh (Oct 8, 2002)

I'm interested.  I'd likely do something core (either a human bard or sorcerer, or maybe a monster PC - ogre fighter, maybe -  depending on ECL start), as I don't own 4CtF, but if ya don't mind something non-superpowered in the group, I'll gladly play.

EDIT:  Given the 40 point buy, a monk might actually be feasible...  hmmmm...  I'll see what else develops before making a decision on what to play.


----------



## buzzard (Oct 8, 2002)

novyet said:
			
		

> *Well if you'll have me, I'd love to test out 4CtF in play. *




Sounds good.

Since I forgot to mention how many players we'll be going with, I think six will be the max. 

buzzard


----------



## buzzard (Oct 8, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *I'm interested.  I'd likely do something core (either a human bard or sorcerer, or maybe a monster PC - ogre fighter, maybe -  depending on ECL start), as I don't own 4CtF, but if ya don't mind something non-superpowered in the group, I'll gladly play.
> 
> EDIT:  Given the 40 point buy, a monk might actually be feasible...  hmmmm...  I'll see what else develops before making a decision on what to play. *




Actually I would really like some non supers for the campaign to see how the two would integrate. 

buzzard


----------



## garyh (Oct 8, 2002)

buzzard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Actually I would really like some non supers for the campaign to see how the two would integrate.
> 
> buzzard *




Cool.  Since I don't own 4CtF, I'll gladly volunteer to be a non-super.


----------



## novyet (Oct 8, 2002)

I'll volunteer to play a super, since I do have 4CtF   (which I heartily recommend!)


----------



## garyh (Oct 8, 2002)

novyet said:
			
		

> *I'll volunteer to play a super, since I do have 4CtF   (which I heartily recommend!) *




It's on my _Ever Expanding List_ of things to get as soon as I get a job.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Oct 8, 2002)

I'll try a non-super (only have the core books)

I need to know more about the adventure and I'll come up with a concept.

GE


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 8, 2002)

Can I play Melvos, my humble shield-bashing do-gooder that was thrown out of a PbP for being too powerful?   LOL


----------



## buzzard (Oct 9, 2002)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *I'll try a non-super (only have the core books)
> 
> I need to know more about the adventure and I'll come up with a concept.
> 
> GE *




Basically a cult of demon worshipers is ravaging the land. The group has been tasked by the local king to clear out the infestation. You are not the first group in, you're just the latest. None of the others sent any word. It is understood that a major temple of Orcus lies within this underground complex, and you must destroy it. 

That help?

buzzard


----------



## buzzard (Oct 9, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Can I play Melvos, my humble shield-bashing do-gooder that was thrown out of a PbP for being too powerful?   LOL *




I suspect he won't exceed our bounds. Post him so I can take a look. Keep in mind that the available  sourcebooks are not subject to negotiation. 

buzzard


----------



## Jeph (Oct 9, 2002)

Room for 1 more non-super?

Would it be acceptable to play a Githzerai Psychic Warrior? The MotP suggests a +2 ECL for those dudes, so I'd be a PsyWar 5. Should I assume that their Inertial Armor requires no reserve PP to operate, as the basic species has the feat, and no Power Points? Also, may I  use the online supplements on the official Wizards site? They have some pretty good stuff (like, Improved Intertial Armor, Psychic Weapon Master, Improved Intertial Armor, uh . . . something, Improved Intertial Armor . . . and . . . oh yeah . . . Improved Inertial Armor), and it's all online, so all free.

By the way, I'd use the description of them in the PsiHb, not the MotP.

Okay, this dude will be the sole surviver of a Rrakkma that tried to pick on some mind flayers who weren't exactly average. Lost 5 companions, including a good friend and a brother, but dropped three out of five Flayers. After the rest of the party was dismantled, there was no one left to get him (name . . . name . . . ah! Zzg'Tmtokkt, or Zig to those of limited linguistic capabilities) back to Limbo, and he's been wandering around for about two years. He's gone through about 20 or 30 different portals, many of which were required great trials and tribulations to activate, but never hit the ticket back home. He's been on the Material plane for about a month, living off the land and talking to the occasional passerby, when he hears news of the culty dudes. He thinks "well, not exactly too many action spots around here, this'll have to do," and heads over to the local head honcho to find more info on the cultists, and see if he can pick up a reward for "borrowing" some of the cult's more valuable items, as well as the lives of some of their members.

Basically, Zig is a care-free, high-spirited, and occasionally jerk-like, loner. He's skilled in combat and skilled in fending for himself, but years of working in Rrakkma have taught him that in many situations, cooperation between many is an absolut nesseicity. I'll probably make him CN or True N, leaning twords CN.

A quick question (or two)--does the alloted point buy include the ability + from level? and how much gold do we get / max GP value for one item?

-Jeph


----------



## buzzard (Oct 9, 2002)

OK, on Psionics, I don't care much for them, and am not willing to spend effort on additional rules. I permit the Psionics Handbook and only that book. The Githzerai is fine, just restrict it to the one book. The intertial armor interpretation seems fair as well. 

The 40 points is for the initial buy. Level ups are as usual. 

Ok, as for equipment value. Use 75% of the listed wealth for a 7th level character to buy what you want. That would be 14250, but I'll round it to 15000. The justification for this is that 50% is from cash, and 50% from magic items which you've cashed in (at half price of course) to buy what you wanted. That would appear to be fair. 

At present we appear to have five characters. That leaves one more slot. Of the five we have four normals. I would like the last slot to have a super, so any other interested parties keep that in mind. 

buzzard


----------



## GoldenEagle (Oct 9, 2002)

Buzzard

That helps a ton.  I'm in.  It looks like we have a psi warrior and a Melvos (I really like the Melvos concept!).  I am thinking of a Ranger1/Fighter 6 or a Wizard.  I'll see what everyone else is playing.  I'm flexible.

GE


----------



## buzzard (Oct 9, 2002)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *Buzzard
> 
> That helps a ton.  I'm in.  It looks like we have a psi warrior and a Melvos (I really like the Melvos concept!).  I am thinking of a Ranger1/Fighter 6 or a Wizard.  I'll see what everyone else is playing.  I'm flexible.
> 
> GE *




Keep in mind that the Ranger in ths Campaign is the Monte Cook version. I don't know if that has any bearing on your choice. 

buzzard


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 9, 2002)

*Can I get in on this (as a player) *

So far I see novyet, garyh, GoldenEagle, reapersaurus, and Jeph.  That leaves room for one, right?

I haven't had much experience playing in PbP yet.  I'm in Gamecat's Starfarers, but it is going pretty slow.

What is Melvos?  Paladin, cleric, fighter?  Couldn't tell from the description.

Sounds like no rogues yet, which is a strong possibility.  I'm also tempted by either Paladin, Barbarian, or Cleric (hence my question about Melvos.  I'll post again in a few hours with firmer decision.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 9, 2002)

*Menelmacar*

I don't have my PH with me, so this is just a rough idea.

Menelmacar, Heaven's Warrior 

*Male Human Rog3/Pal4:*

Str: 12, Dex: 16, Con: 14, Int: 14, Wis: 14, Cha: 18

Feats: Skill Focus (Search), Skill Focus (Disable Device), 2 more

Former thief/burglar who served time, escaped from prison, was granted mercy by an older paladin, saw the light.


----------



## garyh (Oct 9, 2002)

Looks like there's an overwhelming demand for non-supers.  If that's the case, I can buy 4CtF.  It's only $7, after all, and I had a good interview today.     I'll need a little time to learn the system, but if I buy it tomorrow morning, I can probably have a PC posted tomorrow afternoon.

Let me know if that works.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 9, 2002)

I've just recently dropped out of DMing one particular game, and although it is hypocritical of me to consider taking up another... I'm interested. I don't know anything about Rappan Athuk, but I do believe its probably one of the better modules.

I could really get into playing a Lawful Neutral Rogue... of the curious type... or a Psiwarrior of the Lawful Neutral type...

As you can tell I have a lawful neutral background/theme I wanted to go with...

Maybe Drow Psiwarrior 3/Rogue 3... any interest?


----------



## garyh (Oct 9, 2002)

Given the other players' preference for normals, I'm thinking about a super-powered Orc with an emphasis on strength and durability powers.

*"HULK SMASH!!"*  

I _really_ like the idea.    If it works for you, buzzard, I'll scamper off and buy 4CtF and get started!!


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 9, 2002)

garyh: just play a Frenzied Berserker.

It fits the Hulk quite well.

Melvos is like this (mostly done - couple tweaks to make):

*Melvos Brackenshire*, male human Rgr1, Clr1, Pal1, Ftr4
HP 58
Init +1 (Dex); Spd 20 ft 
AC 18 (+5 Rhino Hide, +3 large steel +1 shield, +1 Dex)
Atks +8/+8/+3 melee (1d8+4 shield bash - more to come)
SA favored enemy, spells, turn undead; SQ detect evil, divine grace, divine health, lay on hands
AL LG
SV Fort +20, Ref +12, Will +12. <-- all not including Charm domain bonus
*Str 16* (18 w/ Gauntlets), *Dex 12, Con 14, Int 8, Wis 12, Cha 20 *(24 w/ Command Shield, 26 w/Cloak, 30 w/ Charm domain)
Skills: Animal Empathy 5 Ranks (+13), Handle Animal 8 Ranks (+16, +18 To Animals), Heal +4, Profession: Cook +2, Spot +4. 
*Feats:* Ambidexterity, Two-Weapon Fighting, Power Attack, Divine Might, Improved Shield Bash, Shield Charge, Divine Shield, Craft Arms & Armor.
*Equipment:* Lion's Shield (+1 Bashing), +1 Command Large Spiked Steel Shield, MW Mighty Composite Longbow +4, Rhino Hide Armor, Gauntlets of Ogre Power, 3 flasks Holy Water, Wand of CLW, 3 potions of CLW, common adventuring gear.
Scrolls: _Cause Fear, Cure Light Wounds x 10, Magic Weapon x 3, Endure Elements x2, Divine Favor x2, Obscuring Mist x 2, Shield of Faith x 5_
*Domains:* Charm and Nobility

*Background *
Melvos stands a lean 5'7" tall, 169 pounds, and is a specimen of human fitness. He works out daily, with many exercises to strengthen body and weapon prowess. 
His prime concern is to be as much of a help to those around him as he can.
He is driven to make other people's lives as comfortable as possible.
From an early age, he was instilled by his mother an intense edict to "play nice" and be liked by all those around him.
"Don't you WANT those people to like you, Melvos? How are you going to get anywhere in life if people don't like you?"

He has grown up to be an over-grown Boy Scout, helping anyone, even if they have proven to take advantage of him in the past.
He will constantly see the good in a person if they but even give lip service to being his friend.
His low Intelligence and Wisdom (especially for a Cleric/Paladin) contributes to this almost-pathological condition of having to be liked by everyone he meets.
He constantly agonizes over his decisions, and whether he is doing enough for the people in his life.
He guzzles the medeival equivalent of Maalox like it's water.
In his relationships with women (he's quite popular with the ladies due to his inability to say no to them and his good looks and charm), they walk all over him and he tends to attract those that would take advantage of his excessive compassion.
Yes, you could say Melvos is pu$$y-whipped.  

A genuinely "Nice Guy", his manner and voice are very gentle (when not in combat). He naturally knows how to cook, since that fits right in line with how he can be better liked by people, and making things more comfortable for them. He also feels very comfortable with animals, and they are naturally affected by Melvos' inner strength. Animals don't look to take advantage of Melvos' kindness, and most of the time they don't walk all over him. 

He will fight to defend others, and protect innocent people against evil.
Not because evil is bad, necessarily, but because evil people tend to be inconsiderate and rude, and make life uncomfortable for good people. 
If an evil person truly expresses a desire to change, he will ALWAYS be a sucker for it.

Along those lines, he wields Shields in battle, not quite as deadly or offensive-natured as a sword. With a shield attack, he can batter opponents around with his special shield bash ability, hopefully knocking sense into his opponents (while simultaneously knocking them into his friends, hopefully gaining AoO's in the process). As he has grown in power, Melvos has mastered the Shield style and is now quite feared (by those who have seen him in battle : he still thinks he's not good enough) for his damage-dealing capabilities. He respects the power and nobility of the lion, and tries to emulate them in his fighting style.
While easily duped in social situations, Melvos is a holy terror in combat, and if forced will kill if the opponent truly is beyond recovery. His humble, almost meek demeanor, is betrayed by his fierce Rages and Roars in battle which have been known to send entire opposing squads running in fear.

*based off of Melvin in The Big Hit (played by Mark Wahlberg)...


----------



## buzzard (Oct 9, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Given the other players' preference for normals, I'm thinking about a super-powered Orc with an emphasis on strength and durability powers.
> 
> "HULK SMASH!!"
> 
> I really like the idea.    If it works for you, buzzard, I'll scamper off and buy 4CtF and get started!! *




That sounds good to me. 

buzzard


----------



## buzzard (Oct 9, 2002)

novyet- super
garyh- super, Orc Hulk
reapersaurus- Melvos (every class or close enough)
Jeph-Zig (githzerai psychic warrior)
GoldenEagle- undecided possibly ranger/fighter
GruTheWanderer-Menelmacar Male Human Rog3/Pal4

tenative:
creamsteak-Drow Psiwarrior 3/Rogue 3 

this should be OK, though I would think the party will be more survivable with some form of healer. while Melvos can fit this role to a degree, a limit to 1st level cleric spells is rather severe. 
Ok, we currently have enough players+1 . My inclination would be to run with either 6 or 8,
 but I can probably manage 7 without difficulty. However if one more person is interested we can fit them.
 We are likely to start the actual adventuring come Monday as I will be out fo town this weekend, and would like to have characters ironed out by then. People can either post them here or we can start a Rogue's Gallery thread. I'm indifferent, but I would prefer if they all stay in one location. 

  Also considering the superhero nature of this campaign (at least a little), you folks should come up with a name for your adventuring band (or super team). We'll name the game thread after that. 

   buzzard


----------



## GoldenEagle (Oct 9, 2002)

Where can I find the info on the Monte Cooke Ranger?

Also, I'll play some type of Healer with leadership and a cohort ranger or vice versa.  Or maybe a Loremaster with a Cleric of Magic Follower.  It looks like we could use some healing and arcane magic.  I'm still flexible.  I will see what we need.

GE


----------



## garyh (Oct 9, 2002)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *Where can I find the info on the Monte Cooke Ranger?
> 
> Also, I'll play some type of Healer with leadership and a cohort ranger or vice versa.  Or maybe a Loremaster with a Cleric of Magic Follower.  It looks like we could use some healing and arcane magic.  I'm still flexible.  I will see what we need.
> 
> GE *




The Monte Ranger can be found here .

Basically, a Monte Ranger doesn't start with 2WF and Ambi, but they get bonus feats (slower than a fighter), 6 skill points per level, a good Ref save, and a d8.  Much more customizable.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 9, 2002)

I think a superhero team that's all about Bowling - with names like The Turkey, and such, would be hilarious, but not quite appropriate here.   

How about "Might makes Right"?    LOL

A couple questions:
buzzard, what system do you want for hit points?
and is there any way we can start with 19,000 gp's instead?
that would make it fair, wouldn't it, since that's what's listed in the DMG? It would make things more interesting a little in combat.  

Are there any restricted spells/magic items/ etc from the books you mentioned that you're particularly worried about?


----------



## buzzard (Oct 9, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *I think a superhero team that's all about Bowling - with names like The Turkey, and such, would be hilarious, but not quite appropriate here.
> *





You are a strange one. 



> *
> How about "Might makes Right"?    LOL
> *





I'm gonna stay out of that discussion. 



> *
> A couple questions:
> buzzard, what system do you want for hit points?
> *




Good question. We'll use the Living Jungle version on this- 3/4 round up. 



> *
> and is there any way we can start with 19,000 gp's instead?
> that would make it fair, wouldn't it, since that's what's listed in the DMG? It would make things more interesting a little in combat.
> *





I have explained my reasoning on the gold. If you would prefer I will give you 1/2 in gold and roll the magic items randomly. 



> *
> Are there any restricted spells/magic items/ etc from the books you mentioned that you're particularly worried about? *




Nah, given the scale of power we're dealing with I don't see anything as broken, though I think I will grant a save to harm. 

buzzard


----------



## GoldenEagle (Oct 9, 2002)

I'd rather have the 15,000 GP in stuff than to roll randomly 

I really hope we get someone to play an arcane caster.  For me I am going to play a drow cleric gone good with leadership and her younger brother ranger cohort.  It says in the DMG that the it is a +1 CR so I'll be 6th and 5th level respectively.

The concept is that these two had parents that were killed by demons in a power struggle in the underdark.  They were so young that they should have died, but were saved by a ranger that changed their ways.

Is there any type of feet that would reduce the effect of sunlight on drow?  (I was thinking something like blindfighting)

GE


----------



## GoldenEagle (Oct 9, 2002)

On the name of the group I have a suggestion.

If the group is 8 strong I suggest "The company of Seven Strangers".  If we are only 7 (I hope someone has arcane spells!!!) then I think we should be "The company of Six Strangers".

Here is the reasoning.  If we are thought to be one thing when we are indeed another it makes us harder to Identify and we keep foes off guard.  Not to mention the fact that we have drow and orcs in our group I don't think we will be welcome in most places therefore we remain mysterious (or "strange") to most people.  That also gives us a super hero feel.  It would be cool if we all had some sort of Hat of Disguise to keep people really guessing!

Any thoughts?


----------



## garyh (Oct 9, 2002)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *Is there any type of feet that would reduce the effect of sunlight on drow?  (I was thinking something like blindfighting)*




From the Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting, page 34:

_*Daylight Adaption:*
Through long exile from the shadowed homelands of your kind, you have learned to endure the painful sunlight of the surface world.
Region:  Drow, gray dwarf, orc
Benefit:  If you are a type of creature that suffers circumstance penalties when exposed to bright light (such as a drow or duergar), you no longer suffer those penalties, whether the light comes form natural or magical sources of illumination._

buzzard doesn't have the FRCS on his list of allowed books, and I'm not sure if DA appears in any other material.

I'm thinking about taking it for my orc if it's allowed.  If not, I'm not gonna worry about it - it's another feat to spend freely.   

buzzard, the above text is the complete feat, verbatim.  If it's acceptable, let us know.  If not, well, you warned us, and no harm done.


----------



## buzzard (Oct 9, 2002)

Sorry, I'm going to stick to my guns. The listed sources are it. 

buzzard


----------



## garyh (Oct 9, 2002)

No prob.  As I said, you warned us!   

I wasn't even going to ask, actually, but since GE brought it up, I figured I'd toss it out there.


----------



## garyh (Oct 9, 2002)

Say, buzzard, two questions:

1 - Do ya mind if I go Barbarian1/Hero6?  Gotta get weapon profiencies from somewhere.     Still is a mostly super PC, and Rage fits the theme _so_ well!!

2 - Can I convert some of my starting 15K GP into Hero Points if I so desire?

Thanks!


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 9, 2002)

Do you still have space for a super guy?

I was thinking of about equal amount of levels between sorcerer and hero.


----------



## buzzard (Oct 9, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Say, buzzard, two questions:
> 
> 1 - Do ya mind if I go Barbarian1/Hero6?  Gotta get weapon profiencies from somewhere.     Still is a mostly super PC, and Rage fits the theme so well!!
> *




I expect that the supers will have to have a level or two of some class. Otherwise one would be fairly useless since you would have squat for BAB and skills. 


> *
> 2 - Can I convert some of my starting 15K GP into Hero Points if I so desire?
> 
> Thanks! *




Sure, that would work for me. 

buzzard


----------



## buzzard (Oct 9, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Do you still have space for a super guy?
> 
> I was thinking of about equal amount of levels between sorcerer and hero. *




That would put us at eight and close the game out. Go ahead. We need an arcane caster anyway. 

Buzzard


----------



## Jeph (Oct 9, 2002)

*Zzg'Tmtokkt*
*STR* 14
*DEX* 24 (26 w/ gloves)
*CON* 14
*INT* 14
*WIS* 12
*CHA* 8

*AC* 22
*AC, FLAT FOOTED* 14
*AC, TOUCH ATTACK* 18

*HP* 40

*BAB* +3
*MELEE* +5
*RANGED* +11

*MELEE ATTACK* Unarmed +5
*RANGED ATTACK* Mighty (+2) Composite Longbow +14 or +12/+12 (+2 within 30')

*MELEE DAMAGE* Unarmed 1d3+2 Subdual Bludgoening
*RANGED DAMAGE* Mighty (+2) Composite Longbow 1d8+2 (+2 within 30')

*PP / DAY*
8

*POWERS KNOWN*
lv. 0 (3) - Detect Psionics, Burst, Bolt
lv. 1 (3) - Lesser Metaphysical Weapon, Vigor, Hustle
lv. 2 (1) - Animal Affinity

*FREE 0 LEVEL POWERS / DAY*
8

*POWERS FROM RACE*
At Will: Combat Prescience, Far Punch, Feather Fall

*SKILLS* (Armor Check: -0)
Jump +40 (30 ring, 6 ranks, 2 synergy, 2 ability)
Tumble +16 (6 ranks, 2 synergy, 8 ability)
Cimb +8 (6 ranks, 2 ability)
Swim +8 (6 ranks, 2 ability)
Wilderness Lore +7 (6 ranks, 1 ability)
Move Silently +11 (3 ranks [CC], 8 ability)
Balance +10 (2 synergy, 8 ability)


*FEATS*
[racial] Inertial Armor
[lv. 1] Weapon Focus (Composite Longbow)
[PsiWar 1] Point Blank Shot
[PsiWar 2] Rapid Shot
[lv. 3] Precise Shot
[PsiWar 5] Psionic Shot

*EQUIPMENT*
Bracers of Archery (5100 GP)
Gloves of Dex (+2) (4000 GP)
Ring of Jumping (2000 GP)
6 tattooes Invisibility (300 GP each, 1800 GP total)
5 tattooes Body Adjustment (300 GP each, 1500 GP total)
Mighty (+2) Composite Longbow
Quiver
--30 arrows
Backpack (2 GP)
--Waterskin (1 GP)
--50' silk rope (10 GP)
--Everburning Torch (90 GP)
Beltpouch (1 GP)
--Money (85 GP)
----8 Platinum
----4 Gold
----9 Silver
----10 Copper

NOTE: Most often, Zig will have Combat Prescience manifested on himself, and Metaphysical Weapon manifested on both his bow and arrows. This will change the following stats:

AC goes to 24, flat-footed remains 14, touch goes to 20
Ranged Attack goes to +16 or +14/+14 (+2 within 30')
Ranged Damage goes to 1d8+4 (+2 within 30')

I think that's right! Just let me know if it's not. I'll c/p it onto the Rogues Gallery thread if/when you decide to make one.


----------



## buzzard (Oct 9, 2002)

OK we now have a full set of people (or more than a full set depending on how you look at it)

cast so far:
Zig: Githzerai Psychic Warrior played by Jeph

Sorc/Hero  played by Dalamar

Orc hulk barb/hero played by Garyh

Drow Cleric with lackey brother played by GoldenEagle

Melvos: (jack of many classes) played by reapersaurus

Drow rogue/psychic warrior played by Creamsteak

as yet determined superhero played by Novyet. 

The bases for a successful party would appear to be covered. Try to get the characters worked out and posted before Monday, as that will be the start date. 

buzzard


----------



## buzzard (Oct 9, 2002)

Jeph said:
			
		

> *I think that's right! Just let me know if it's not. I'll c/p it onto the Rogues Gallery thread if/when you decide to make one. *




That seems OK to me. I was expecting weapon finesse, but this will make a wicked bowman. I'm surprised you have no melee weapon whatsoever though. 

don't mind the first edit. I forgot about ECL. 
However the HPs should be 32.

However you also didn't do a full 40 point buy. You only used 32 points. 

buzzard


----------



## novyet (Oct 9, 2002)

Sorry, I was out sick today. I'll have a character up asap!


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 9, 2002)

Here's the char except for personality and history (which I'll do after I sleep for 5 hours and get back from school):

Lorelin
Male Human Hero/Sorcerer 4/3
Str 10
Dex 12
Con 12
Int 16
Wis 12
Cha 29

BAB +3 (Str +0, Dex +1)
Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +5
21 hp, AC 11 (dex)

*Feats:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Trustworthy, Weapon Focus (Attack, energy)
*Skills:* Bluff +14, Climb +5, Concentration +11, Diplomacy +16, Knowledge (arcana) +13, Spellcraft +13

*Super powers:*
_Shield_, base 4, mobile shield 5, supernatural -1. Total 8
_Telekinesis_, base 2, minor strength 1. moderate strength 1, high strength 3 (Str 15), supernatural -1. Total 6
_Self-subsistent (eating)_, base 1
_Self-subsistent (drinking)_, base 1
_Heightened mental ability (Cha)_, base 2, increased effect x3 6. Total 8
_Attack, energy (sonic)_, base 1, Close (25+5/2 levels) range 2, increased damage x3, supernatural -1. Total 8
_Improved Weaponry_, base 3, increased effect 2. Total 5 cashed in for 7,500gp

*Possessions:*
Cloak of Charisma +2 (4,000), Standard adventuring gear minus food and drink (around 60)
Total cash spent (including on Hero points) 11,560.

*Spells Known:* 5/3
_0-level	School	Comp.	Cast	Range	Dur.	Save	SR	PHB	Effect_
	Ghost Sound	Ill (Figment)	VSM	1a	30 ft.	3 rd.	Will Dis 18	No	209	Illusory sounds.
	Mending	Tra	VS	1a	Special	Inst.	Will Neg 18	Yes	227	One object of up to 1 lb. Range 10'.
	Open/Close	Tra	VSF	1a	30 ft.	Inst.	Will Neg 18	Yes	233	Opens or closes small or light things.
	Detect Magic	Uni	VS	1a	Detect	3 min	None	No	193	1/4 circle from you to the extreme of the range.
	Prestidigitation	Uni	VS	1a	Special	1 hr.	Special	No	238	Performs minor tricks.

_1st level	School	Comp.	Cast	Range	Dur.	Save	SR	PHB	Effect_
	Magic Missile	Evo [Force]	VS	1a	130 ft.	Inst.	None	Yes	224	1d4+1 damage, 2 creatures, max. 15' apart.
	Change Self	Ill (Glamer)	VS	1a	Personal	30 min	None	No	183	Changes your appearance.
	Ray of Enfeeblement	Nec	VS	1a	30 ft.	3 min	Fort Neg 19	Yes	242	Ray reduces Str by 1d6+1 points

*Spells per Day:* 6/7

*HISTORY*
Lorelin grew up in a family of wizards so magic was an everyday thing for him. Untill his father said it was time for him to learn it too.
Lorelin's father was a harsh teacher, forcing him to go for days without food or drink if he didn't learn a spell he was being taught. His time studying left him physically weak, but with time he became used to not eating and drinking at all.
In time, his father gave up on him. He just wasn't meant to be a wizard. But his training had sparked the flame of magic in his blood and he developed it by himself, little by little.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Oct 9, 2002)

Buzzard

Would blindfighting have a similar effect on Drow?

Jeph 

how old do you see your character being.  It would be cool if you were the one who found us and befriended us and trained the Ranger in use of the Bow.

Everyone Else- What do you think of "The company of Seven Strangers"?

I posted the reason a few posts ago...  

 Are the hero types going to be in melee?  

GE


----------



## buzzard (Oct 9, 2002)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *Buzzard
> 
> Would blindfighting have a similar effect on Drow?
> *




I'll have to think about that one. 

At the minimum we could consider a magic item which would offer a palliative effect. Think goggles of night, but reversed. However they would be rather expensive (since goggles of night are 8k gp)

buzzard


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 10, 2002)

Dalamar -  CHA 27!!!???

umm..    how many levels of hero are reuired to pull off that "Heightened mental ability (Cha), base 2, increased effect x3 6. Total 8" power?

That is something that would really strengthen my shield-bashing character.

(geez, i need to get that Four Color book)


----------



## Jeph (Oct 10, 2002)

Noticed my character should have  2 less ability points--edited.


----------



## Jeph (Oct 10, 2002)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *Buzzard
> 
> Jeph
> 
> ...




Not a geezer, definitely. If he were human, he'd be about 21-ish. I don't know about Gith aging, so I'll make it up on the spot and pretend I do. He's 97.

My figuring for this is, Mindflayers are CR 8, and he's CR 7, so he'd be the most junior member of a Rrakma. In fact, the PsiHb says that the lowest level Rrakma members are lv 8. So, this is the young one, who hasn't completely ascended to the Gith "standard" level of fighting prowess.

He's only been hanging around the plane for a few weeks, so it's not likely that he befriended or taught anyone years ago, unless they were galloping around the omniverse with him. The character concept says that he was the sole surviver of a failed Rrakkma, and with no one left to get him back to LImbo, he's just been jumping into random portals and hoping. Notice the lack of  even a +1 weapon and the Wilderness Lore skill; I thought these were appropriate to represent a nicely self-sufficient character. 

Come to think of it, zig seems a lot like a ranger himself, only doesn't really care about nature. Well, as long as it's not about to hit him with something large and heavy, he doesn't. So yeah, it might be fun to work in some travels with GE's character into his history.

Noticed I forgot Zig's saves. here they are:

Fort: +6
Ref: +9
Will: +2

If you think he's deadly now, wait until he gets Fell Shot and the PP to make it worth wile. Dragonslayer from 300 paces.

-Jeph


----------



## garyh (Oct 10, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Dalamar -  CHA 27!!!???
> 
> umm..    how many levels of hero are reuired to pull off that "Heightened mental ability (Cha), base 2, increased effect x3 6. Total 8" power?
> 
> ...




If a Character adds the Hero level at 5th Character level or above, just one level of hero (you can only have a max of Character level + 3 points in a Power) will get you +8 Cha by putting all of your Hero Points into that power.

The rest of what you'd get with the Hero level is a d4 of HP.  That's it.  No BAB, no saves, no skills.  Still, probably worth it.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 10, 2002)

Good lord, for a Bard or Sorceror that is unreal.  And paladins: +4 to all saving throws.  Hmmm, the upper levels of Paladin aren't of much interest anyway.  Have to consider that.  Can you do similar things with other ability scores?

reapersaurus, Melvos' Cha lists a bonus for a cloak, but I don't see one in your item list.  Is that an oversight?

Jeph, your character writeup doesn't list your class (although you made it pretty clear in other posts).

Learning how to coordinate combat strategies with this group is going to be a challenge.


----------



## garyh (Oct 10, 2002)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *Good lord, for a Bard or Sorceror that is unreal.  And paladins: +4 to all saving throws.  Hmmm, the upper levels of Paladin aren't of much interest anyway.  Have to consider that.  Can you do similar things with other ability scores?
> 
> reapersaurus, Melvos' Cha lists a bonus for a cloak, but I don't see one in your item list.  Is that an oversight?
> 
> ...




Combat strategies?

*HULK SMASH!!  *



As for the stats, mental stats are all like CHA, 2 HrP for +2 to stat.  Physical stats are 3 HrP per +2 to stat.

Just wait till you see my orc...  *MASSIVE DAMAGE!!!*


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 10, 2002)

*Menelmacar*

This should be fun, two do-gooders whose names start with "Me"

Menelmacar

*Male Human Rog3/Pal4:* HD 3d6+4d10+14; hp 62; Init +7 (+3 Dex, +4 Improved Init); Spd 30ft; AC 21 (+3 Dex, +5 armor, +3 shield); Melee longsword +8/+3 (1d8+1/crit 19-20); Ranged composite longbow +10/+5 (1d8+1/crit x3); SA Sneak attack +2d6, smite evil, turn undead; SQ evasion, uncanny dodge, detect evil, divine grace, lay on hands, divine health, aura of courage, remove disease; AL LG; SV Fort +11, Ref +11, Will +8; Str 12, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 18.

Skills (total/ranks): Appraise (3/1), Balance (5/0), Bluff (8/5), Decipher Script (4/2), *Diplomacy (15/9), Disable Device (13/6)*, Disguise (6/0), *Heal (10/2)*, Innuendo (6/2), Intimidate (6/0), Intuit Direction (3/1), Jump (3/0), Knowledge: Religion (3/1), Listen (8/6), Move Silently (7/4), Open Lock (6/1), Pick Pocket (6/1), Read Lips (3/1), *Search (11/6)*, Sense Motive (7/5), Spot (7/5), *Tumble (9/6), Use Magical Device (10/6)*.

Feats: Skill Focus (Disable Device), Skill Focus (Search), Improved Initiative, Leadership?

Possessions (worn): Mithral chainshirt +1, Mithral large shield +1, masterwork longsword, masterwork mighty composite longbow, phylactery of faithfulness, quiver (20 arrows), heward's handy haversack.

Possessions (in haversack): wand of cure light wounds (20), wand of protection from evil (20), wand of endure elements (20), wand of greater magic weapon (10, 6th-level caster), chime of opening (20), smokesticks (5), alch fires (3), acid (4), holy water (4), tanglefoot bags (2), thunderstones (2), antitoxins (2), masterwork mace, everburning torch, masterwork thieves' tools, masterwork manacles with amazing lock, climbers' kit, bells (5), caltrops (2 bags), crowbar, bedrool, flint and steel, fishing net, ink, silk rope (100ft), trail rations (8 days), signal whistle, waterskins (4), pitons (5), hammer, fishhook and line, 40 arrows, explorer's outfit, 55pp, 43gp.

Background: TBD

Spells: 1 1st level spell per day.  Whee!

If leadership will result in too many people running around, I'll take another feat.  Otherwise I would make a Wiz6.  How did you want to handle gold/equipment for cohorts?


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 10, 2002)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *Everyone Else- What do you think of "The company of Seven Strangers"?
> 
> I posted the reason a few posts ago...
> *




I like it, especially if we have 8 characters and 2 cohorts.  Definitely catch people offguard.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 10, 2002)

I need my Psi-Handbook back before I can do my character. I'll try and get it back by Friday.


----------



## garyh (Oct 10, 2002)

*Bruk sug Hlak*

*Male Orc Brb1/Hero6*: HD 1d12+6d4+49; hp 79; Init +2 (+2 Dex); Spd 40ft; AC 20 (+2 Dex, +5 armor, +3 natural); Reach 15 ft (5 natural, +5 Improved Reach, +5 weapon size increase), Melee gargantuan greataxe +1, +15 (4d6+19/crit 20/x3); Ranged javelin, +6 (1d6+13/crit 20/x2, range 30'); SA Great Cleave, SQ Darkvision 60ft, Light Sensitivity, Rage 1/day; AL CG; SV Fort +12, Ref +7, Will +5; Str 31 (47 for determining lifting and carrying capacity), Dex 14, Con 24, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 6.

*Skills (total/ranks):* Intimidate (2/4), Jump (46/4), Ride (6/4), Wilderness Lore (4/4).

*Feats:* Power Attack, Cleave, Great Cleave.

*Super Powers:*

Fast Healing (9 HrP):  Mystical.  Persistent.  Bruk gains Fast Healing 1.  Bruk heals 1 point of damage per round.  Base rank 9.

Heightened Constitution (9 HrP):  Mystical.  Persistent.  Bruk gains a +6 to Constitution.  Base rank 3.  Increased Effect x2 (6 ranks).

Heightened Defenses (6 HrP):  Mystical.  Persistent.  Bruk gains a +3 to natural AC.  Base rank 2.  Increased Effect x2 (4 ranks).

Heightened Reflexes (2 HrP):  Mystical.  Persistent.  Bruk gains a +2 to Reflex saves.  Base rank 1.  Increased Effect (1 rank).

Heightened Strength (9 HrP):  Mystical.  Persistent.  Bruk gains a +6 to Strength.  Base rank 3.  Increased Effect x2 (6 ranks).

Heightened Will (2 HrP):  Mystical.  Persistent.  Bruk gains a +2 to Will saves.  Base rank 1.  Increased Effect (1 rank).

Increased Reach (2 HrP):  Mystical.  Persistent.  Bruk's natural range increases by 5 feet.  Base rank 2.

Mighty Lifting (3 HrP):  Mystical.  Persistent.  Bruk gains a +10 effective bonus to Strength for determining his lifting and carrying capacity.  For the purposes of carrying and using objects such as weapons, Bruk's effective size category is increased by 2.  Base rank 2.  Increased Effect (1 rank).

Super Strength (6 HrP):  Mystical.  Persistent.  Bruk gains a +3 bonus to melee weapon and hurled weapon damage rolls, Strength checks, and Strength-based skills.  Additionally, Bruk gains an effective +6 bonus for the purposes of determining how much he can lift and carry.  Base rank 2.  Increased Effect x2 (4 ranks).

*Possessions (worn):* Chain Shirt +1, Cloak of Resistance +1, Amulet of Health +2, Gauntlets of Ogre Power, Ring of Jumping, gargantuan Greataxe +1, Javelins (20), Daggers (5), Backpack, Explorer's Outfit.

*Possessions (in backpack):* bedroll, flint and steel, sack, trail rations (10 days), waterskins (4), whetstone, cure moderate wounds potion, cold weather outfit.

Total gear weight: 180 lbs.
Capacity:  5,547 lbs./11,093 lbs./16,640 lbs.

*Description:*  A hulking beast of an orc, Bruk stands six and a half feet tall, and weighs a solid 280 pounds.  His green skin is darkened by exposure to more sun than the average orc, and his black eyes look out from beneath a mane of finely braided dark hair.  He bears many scars from his time with his orc tribe, but the most distinctive part of Bruk's appearance is the gargantuan greataxe strapped to his back.  Nearly as large as he is, Bruk has curiously never had a town guard ask him to turn it over.  Either they don't think it could possibly be a real weapon, or they aren't sure and don't want to find out.

*Personality:*  Bruk is much kinder than he appears - though, admittedly, that isn't saying much.  Since gaining his powers, he has forged his own path away from the orc tribes, using his abilities to aid those who do not at first trust him.  Bruk is unphased by this;  he is positive that when people see the good he does, they will evaluate him by his deeds, not his green skin.  Brighter than the average orc, Bruk is smart enough to know which end of the axe to swing.  Nonetheless, he has as little social grace as most orcs, and he often speaks in a manner even the most rustic human farmer would find rude.

*History:*  Bruk had lived his whole life with his orc tribe, hunting, raiding, warring - typical orc activities.  Three years ago, however, his tribe was attacked by a half-dragon troll wizard and his summoned minions.  His tribe destroyed the minions at great cost, and began laying into the troll.  Severely weakened and encircled by a horde of orcs, the troll began casting a spell.  Bruk tackled the troll, and his momentum carried him and the troll into the nearby tribal bonfire.  The troll perished in the blaze as arcane energy surged around Bruk.  Somehow, Bruk stepped forth from the blaze, alive and whole, coated in shimmering troll blood that quickly sunk into his skin.  He was both hailed as a hero by his tribe and feared, for none should have survived the flame.  Slowly, Bruk began displaying... powers.  Incredible strength, the ability to heal wounds as fast as he suffered them...  who knew what would manifest next?  The chief feared a confrontation with Bruk, and exiled him from the tribe.  Since then, he has wandered, helping those in need, and slowly gaining the full measure of his powers.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 10, 2002)

garyh,  totally awesome!

*Bruk Cleave! *

I'm going to count it lucky if I can sneak attack someone before you shred them.


----------



## novyet (Oct 10, 2002)

Buzzard, I'll be posting it today. I exchanged 14,000 gp for 7 Hero Points. Is that okay?


----------



## garyh (Oct 10, 2002)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *garyh,  totally awesome!
> 
> Bruk Cleave!
> 
> I'm going to count it lucky if I can sneak attack someone before you shred them. *




Ha!  Thanks, Gru!

I was kicking myself yesterday for waiting so long to finally buy 4CtF.  It's *Amazing!!  Spectacular!!  Web of!!*

Er, scratch that last one...  

I'm very eager to see how Bruk plays out.

*Bruk Cleave!! *


----------



## garyh (Oct 10, 2002)

novyet said:
			
		

> *Buzzard, I'll be posting it today. I exchanged 14,000 gp for 7 Hero Points. Is that okay? *




Buzzard approved GP-for-HrP trades yesterday when I asked (though I ended up keeping all my GP anyway).  You should be fine.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Oct 10, 2002)

I threw these together pretty quickly so if anyone sees any errors please let me know.  I have outlined their history which I will add to significantly in the next day or two.  I had Kyr'nan create most of the wonderous items (those that she could make) and I had Lazz'rut fashion the MW bows and arrows.  

Buzzard - I put in a hand crossbow instead of cross bow for Kyr'nan because it made sense with her heritage; as covered in DMG this one is up to you.  

Kyr’nan and Lazz’rut are Drow twin born in the underdark.  Their earliest memories are of hunting with their parents.  One day a demon...

Grew up with surface raiding parties 
Parents pissed at drow council
Orphaned
Turned against Drow way of life
Hid from everyone
Found Olidamarra (not physically   )
Now wondering the surface world – change self
Met up with other strange ones (PC Party)

I made Humans the first favored enemy of Lazz'rut as he grew up hating humans...he know hates demons as well but is still skilled in hunting and killing humans even if his hatred has waned.


Kyr’nan Drow Cleric of Olidammara (6) * Minus 950 xp for magic items
Chaotic Neutral
Hit dice 		6d8 + 12  = 50
Initiative		 +2
Speed 			30’
AC: 			19 (+5 armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex)
Attacks: 		+5 Morningstar or +9 Hand Crossbow
Damage: 		d8+1 + poison / d4 (19-20 x2) + poison
Face/reach:		 
Special Attacks:  		Drow Poison – Sleep (DC17) 10 rnds then save for 2-4 hrs , Turning 5x/day
Special Defense: 		SR 17
Special qualities	Darkness, Faerie Fire, Dancing Lights 1x/day ea, Dark Vision (120’)
	Reroll 1x per day, Bluff Disguise and Hide as Class skills
Saves: 		fort +7, ref +4 , Will +10 (add +2 vs spell or spell like effects)
Abilities	S 10, D 14, C 14, I 10, W 20, Ch 14
skills: 	Concentration +10, Knowledge (Religion) +1, Hide +17, Move Silently +12,  Heal +6,  Disguise +7(17 w/ change self), +6 Listen,  +6 Spot,  Search +2, Speak Language (2)

Feats 			Scribe Scroll, Create Wonderous Item, Leadership

Languages		Undercommon, Drow, Common

Spells: 		5/5+1/4+1/3+1

		0 – Detect Magic x2, Cure Minor Wounds, Purify Food and Drink, Create Water
		1 – Change Self, Cause Fear, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, Sanctuary, Obscuring Mist
		2 – Invisibility, Bull Strength, Spiritual Hammer, Silence, Lessor Restoration
		3 – Non Detection, Dispel Magic, Magic Vestment, Summon Monster III

Equipment: 		Mith. Chain Shirt +1		2100
			Darkwood Shield		257
Cloak of Elvenkind		1000
			Boots of Elvenkind		1000
			Periapt of Wisdom (+2)	4000
			Bag of Holding		2500
			+1 Morningstar		2308
			hand crossbow (MW)		133				
			50 bolts (MW)			117
			50’ rope – Silk		10
Scroll – CSW, dispel Magic	375
Gloves of Dexterity		1000
200 GP

Lazz’rut Drow Ranger (MC Version Level 5)
Hit dice 		6d8+12 = 44 HP
Initiative		 +2
Speed 			30’
AC: 			20 (+4 armor, +2 Shield, +3 Dex +1 dodge)
Attacks: 		+ 10 Long Sword or +12 L. Bow (+1/+1 inside 60’)
Damage: 		d8+4 + poison(19-20 x2) / d8+5 (20 x3) + poison  +5 Human/+1 if Demon
Face/reach:		 
Special Attacks:  		Drow Poison – Sleep (DC17) 10 rnds then save for 2-4 hrs
Special Defense: 		SR 17
Special qualities	Darkness, Faerie Fire, Dancing Lights 1x/day ea, Dark Vision (120’)

			Favored Enemy:  Human, Demon
Saves: 		fort +6, ref +7 , Will +3 (add +2 vs spell or spell like effects)
Abilities	S 18, D 16, C 14, I 14, W 14, Ch 10
skills: 	Craft (Bowyer/Fletcher) +7, Hide +20, Move Silently +20, Spot + 12, Listen +12, Search +12, Wilderness Lore +12,  Use Rope, +6, Concentration +7, Intuit Direction +7

Feats 	Tracking, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid shot, Power Attack, Dodge

Languages		Undercommon, Drow, common, abyssal, infernal

Spells: 		Entangle

Equipment: 		Mith. Chain Shirt		1100
			Darkwood Shield		257
Cloak of Elvenkind		1000
			Boots of Elvenkind		1000
			Gauntlets of Ogre Power	2000
			Handy Haversack		1800
			Long Sword, MW		315
			Mighty Longbow +1 (+4),MW	2367				
			50 Arrows (MW)		117
			50’ rope – Silk		10
			Wand /Cure Light Wounds(50)	375
			Eyes of Accuracy   4500
159 GP


----------



## buzzard (Oct 10, 2002)

novyet said:
			
		

> *Buzzard, I'll be posting it today. I exchanged 14,000 gp for 7 Hero Points. Is that okay? *




That's fine. 

Also, the Hulk, er I mean Bruk is quite cool. Nice job so far on the characters everyone. 

Also, the leadership feat is fine. I do need some expendable people. 

buzzard


----------



## novyet (Oct 10, 2002)

Hey, I just saw Bruk! Cooooooooooool! I also went the strength route, but I'm way more affected by anti magic. My character will be posted here within the hour.


----------



## novyet (Oct 10, 2002)

*Jordeh, Thrall of Fezzerin*

*Jordeh Firestoker of Alathea, Thrall of Fezzerin the Gold * 
Male Dwarf Ranger 1 / Hero 6
Age: 97
Weight: 314 Lbs
Height: 4' 3"
Hair: Black
Eyes: Gold
Alignment Lawful Good
Current XP: 21000 
XP for Next Level: 28000 

*Attributes* 
Str 20 (+5)
Dex 14 (+2)
Con 25 (+7)
Int 10
Wis 10 
Cha 10  

*Combat Info* 
HD 1d8+6d4+53
HP 79 
Speed: 35'
AC: 26 (+2 Dexterity, +3 Super Agility, +4 Insight, +2 Shield, +5 Chainmail)
Flat Footed AC: 21 (+4 Insight, +2 Shield, +5 Chainmail)
Touch AC: 19 (+2 Dexterity, +3 Super Agility, +4 Insight)
BAB: +4
Saves: Fort +11, Ref +9, Will +5 

*Attacks: * 
Gauntlet, +14 melee, 1d3+10, 20, x2, Size T, Type B
Fezzerin's Talon, Masterwork Huge Bastard Sword, +15 melee, 2d8+10, 19-20, x2, Size H, Type S
Huge Halberd, +14 melee, 2d8+10, 20, x3, Size H, Type P or S
Bastard Sword, +14 melee, 1d10+10, 19-20, x2, Size M, Type S
Daggers, +14 melee, +9 ranged, 1d4+10, 19-20, x2, Size T, Type P

*Skills* 
Climb +9 (4 Ranks +5 Strength)
Heal +4 (4 Ranks)
Jump +9 (4 Ranks +5 Strength)
Search +4 (4 Ranks)
Spot +4 (4 Ranks)
Wilderness Lore +4 (4 Ranks)

*Languages* 
Common
Dwarven

*Feats * 
1st Level: Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Bastard Sword)
Bonus Ranger Feat: Track
Bonus Ranger Feat: Blind Fight
3rd Level: Power Attack
6th Level: Cleave

*Abilities* 
Favored Enemy: Dragons
Due to his extensive training and study of his master's foes, Jordeh gains a +1 bonus to Bluff, Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Wilderness Lore checks when using these skills against dragons. Jordeh also gains +1 damage bonus against dragons. With ranged weapons this bonus extends out to 30' only.

Ranger Spell List

Darkvision: Dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and dwarves can function just fine with no light at all. 

Stonecunning: Stonecunning grants dwarves a +2 racial bonus on checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn't stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a check as if he were actively searching, and a dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. Dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes. 

+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison. 

+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects. 

+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids. 

+4 dodge bonus against giants. 

+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items. 

+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal. 

*Super Powers* 

*Faster Recovery * (1 HrP): Mystical. Persistent. Jordeh recovers twice as fast as normal. He regains 2 hp per level per day. Base rank 2. Magical (-1 HrP Reduction).

*Heightened Accuracy * (9 HrP): Mystical. Persistent. Melee attacks only. Jordeh gains a +5 to all melee attack rolls. Base rank 1. Increased Effect x4 (8 ranks). Magical (-1 HrP Reduction). Melee Only (-1 HrP Reduction).

*Heightened Constitution*  (5 HrP): Mystical. Persistent. Jordeh gains a +4 to Constitution. Base rank 3. Increased Effect x1 (3 ranks). Magical (-1 HrP Reduction).

*Heightened Defenses * (7 HrP): Mystical. Persistent. Jordeh gains a +4 Insight Bonus to AC. Base rank 2. Increased Effect x3 (6 ranks). Magical (-1 HrP Reduction).

*Heightened Strength*  (5 HrP): Mystical. Persistent. Jordeh gains a +4 to Strength. Base rank 3. Increased Effect x1 (3 ranks). Magical (-1 HrP Reduction).

*Heightened Will*  (2 HrP): Mystical. Persistent. Jordeh gains a +3 to Will saves. Base rank 1. Increased Effect x2 (2 ranks). Magical (-1 HrP Reduction).

*Mighty Lifting*  (2 HrP): Mystical. Persistent. Jordeh gains a +10 effective bonus to Strength for determining his lifting and carrying capacity. For the purposes of carrying and using objects such as weapons, Jordeh's effective size category is increased by 2. Base rank 2. Increased Effect (1 rank). Magical (-1 HrP Reduction).

*Self Subsistence * (1 HrP): Mystical. Persistent. Jordeh can survive without air. Base Rank 2. Magical (-1 HrP Reduction)

*Sizeshift * (2 HrP): Mystical. Persistent. Jordeh can shift between medium, large, or huge size. Changing size takes a standard action and increases one size level. Jordeh Base rank 2. Magical (-1 HrP Reduction).

*Super Agility * (5 HrP): Mystical. Persistent. Jordeh gains +3 on Initiative, Reflex Saves, Dexterity Checks, and Dexterity based skills. Base Rank 2. Increased Effect x2 (4 Ranks). Magical (-1 HrP Reduction).

*Super Speed * (1 HrP): Mystical. Persistent. Jordeh speed is increased by 20'. Base Rank 1. Increased Effect x1 (1 Rank). Magical (-1 HrP Reduction).

*Super Strength*  (9 HrP): Mystical. Persistent. Jordeh gains a +5 bonus to melee weapon and hurled weapon damage rolls, Strength checks, and Strength-based skills. Additionally, Jordeh gains an effective +10 bonus for the purposes of determining how much he can lift and carry. Base rank 2. Increased Effect x4 (8 ranks). Magical (-1 HrP Reduction).

*Super Strike * (4 HrP): Mystical. Persistent. Jordeh can negate damage reduction up to X/+3. Base Rank 1. Increased Effect x2 (4 Ranks). Magical (-1 HrP Reduction)

*Super Tough*  (2 Hrp): Mystical. Persistent. Jordeh gains +4 Hit Points.

*Equipment* 
Huge Masterwork Bastard Sword "Fezzerin's Talon" 
Masterwork Large Wooden Shield
Masterwork Chainmail
Huge Halberd
Bastard Sword
6 Daggers
Gauntlets
Explorer's Outfit
Backpack
Bedroll
Beltpouch
1 Cure Light Wounds Potion

*Money* 
89 gp
9 sp

*Carrying Capacities* 
Light: 2128 Lbs
Medium: 4256 Lbs
Heavy: 6,400 Lbs
Current Load: Light 

*Background* 
Jordeh is the third son of the ruling house of Alathea, and like every third son before him, he has been turned over to Fezzerin the Gold, the protector of the dwarves. Long ago, a pact was reached between dwarf and dragon, the dragon protects the dwarves from their ancestral enemies, and the dragon receives tribute in the form of thralls and treasures. So it has been for generations. Now Jordeh is the current thrall of Fezzerin, and he has found it quite different than he expected. Instead of being enslaved or eaten or any number of horrible things that were expected of the experience, Jordeh was instead trained in the ways of war and mystically bonded with Fezzerin to act as his eyes, ears, and claws upon the world. Jordeh's mission, like all before him is simple. Gather treasures and magic for Fezzerin, and eliminate any other non metallic dragons that are encountered. Fezzerin spent extra time making sure Jordeh knows the ins and outs of fighting other dragons. But should he turn on him, his fate will be quite grim indeed. As he left to act as his master's talon upon the world, Fezzerin gave him a final ominous warning.... "Beware those places where magic can not reach my servant, for I will be unable to assist or empower you, and you will have only your training to fall back to." Taking the warning to heart, Jordeh set off on his mission.


*Personal Description * 
Jordeh is a massively built dwarf, with a full black beard, who bears a long scar down the length of his right side from a training accident with Fezzerin. Part of his mystical powers includes changing to giant size to better fight his master's foes. When he does so he can be up to 15' tall. Due to his bond with Fezzerin, Jordeh's eyes a brilliant gold like his master's scales.


----------



## garyh (Oct 10, 2002)

I'm glad everyone enjoys Bruk.  Looking at him, I'm not sure I'll ever want to play anything but Heroes again!!   

novyet, Jordeh is great.  I considered going "magical" so I could afford more powers, but 1) I just couldn't open myself up so much to _dispel magic_ and 2) my powers are more of a mix of arcane energy and the genetic traits of the creature I "recieved" them from, and trolls don't get less strong or have less reach after a _dispel magic_.  It works great for Jordeh, though, since his powers come from his "Wyrm-chosen" status.

Along those lines, I may eventually develope a breath weapon or flight.


----------



## buzzard (Oct 10, 2002)

> Skills
> Climb +9 (4 Ranks +5 Strength)
> Heal +4 (4 Ranks)
> Jump +9 (4 Ranks +5 Strength)
> ...




Novyet how did you get this many skill points? I thought Hero class didn't give any. 

buzzard


----------



## Jeph (Oct 10, 2002)

Wow these Heroes are looking sweet. Wish I had 4ctf, then I could make Zig's Dex even HIGHER!

With him, I plan to get the Fell Shot feat, and then just concentrate on getting more Power Points. You wouldn't believe how kicking a character can be when they are firing off four touch-attack arrows per round.

I'll probably need to get Far Shot, or I wont be able to get an attack in before the Heroes shred them into little tiny pieces!  

This campaign is shaping up to look pretty sweet, can't wait to start playing!

PS: will a Rouge's Gallery thread be up soon? I just noticed that my char needed yet _another_ piece of editing, forgot to give him max HP at lv. 1. I'd like a place to see the characters all in their finished form, where it's easier to observe them and check out their synergies.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 10, 2002)

Just noticed that I'm missing all my equipment.
More Hero Points, here I come!


----------



## buzzard (Oct 10, 2002)

so what is the consensus? Do  we want a Rogue's gallery thread or not. I'm not of any particular view on this myself. I suppose someone out there might find this characters interesting so we might as well. 

Also did we agree on the name yet? The suggestion we have currently is the Party of Seven Strangers (who can't count). 

buzzard


----------



## garyh (Oct 10, 2002)

I'm happy with "A Party of Seven Strangers" and it seems like the other 82 of us are, too, so let's use that.  

I'll go post a Rogue's Gallery thread momentarily.

EDIT:  Here is the Rogues Gallery thread.


----------



## novyet (Oct 10, 2002)

buzzard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Novyet how did you get this many skill points? I thought Hero class didn't give any.
> 
> buzzard *



My 1st Level was Monte's Ranger not fighter. I'll edit that asap. 6 skill points x 4 for first level. I was typing at work and was confused with a separate character. My bad.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Oct 11, 2002)

Buzzard

I only have the core books.  Is there another feat listed somewhere like daylight adaptation from FRCS or would you allow blind fighting to work in a similar way or do you want to try goggle of the day or do you want to ... 

Also wanted to know if far shot increases the range of point blank to 45' as well (for damage, criticals, favored enemy, etc).

This is gonna be a fun one.

GE


----------



## buzzard (Oct 11, 2002)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *Buzzard
> 
> I only have the core books.  Is there another feat listed somewhere like daylight adaptation from FRCS or would you allow blind fighting to work in a similar way or do you want to try goggle of the day or do you want to ...
> *




Well I been thinking about this. Here are a few options:
1)Goggles of Day, these are essentially magical sunglasses made for subterranian races which respond to ambient light levels preventing the blinding effects. They have a price of 4000 gp (figured half the cost of goggles of night wasn't too unfair)
2) During times when you expect to encounter bright daylight you wear a blindfold, and take blindfighting to compensate. Then you will not have the penalties other than those which the feat compensates for. 
3) Put up with the penalties. They don't look very severe anyway, and considering this adventure is pretty much purely underground, I don't think you'll be at much of a disadvantage. 




> *
> Also wanted to know if far shot increases the range of point blank to 45' as well (for damage, criticals, favored enemy, etc).
> 
> GE *




No it does not. 
I believe Relics and Rituals II has an items which does that though. 

Eyes of Accuracy: Grants +2 circumstance bonus on ranged attacks. Doubles point blank range for point blank shot, sneak attacks and weapons specialization. Allows coupe de grace against helpless opponents out to 15'. Market Price 9000 gp. 

buzzard


----------



## GoldenEagle (Oct 11, 2002)

Buzzard

Thanks. I got the eyes of accuracy by sacraficing a ring of sustenance and some magical armor.  I'll put up with the penalties until I can afford the goggles of night.

If there are any other glaring items/feats from the books you have that would help I would love the info.  I know I can't be the Hulk, but ...

I love the Super Characters...in particular the story about arcane magic orc Flambe' 

Looking forward to Monday.

GE


----------



## garyh (Oct 11, 2002)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *If there are any other glaring items/feats from the books you have that would help I would love the info.  I know I can't be the Hulk, but ...
> 
> I love the Super Characters...in particular the story about arcane magic orc Flambe' *




I'm glad you like my backstory.  I put more into it than most of my other PbP game histories, but then again, I bought 4CtF and learned it in a day just to play that concept, so writing up a spiffy backstory is only fitting.

As for feats/etc., if you took a level of Hero, you could get uncanny dodge or evasion.  You could even take invisibilty with 2 Hero levels.  There's also telepathic charm.

I've owned it for one day, and I'm already pimpin' 4CtF.     It's good stuff!!


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 11, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *I've owned it for one day, and I'm already pimpin' 4CtF.     It's good stuff!! *



I know what you mean.
I got it also, and am working up Melvos with 3 levels of Hero.
It's a lot of fun, but it seems insanely powerful! It should lead to rocking, epic battles.


----------



## garyh (Oct 11, 2002)

Once you go Hero, you never go back.   

Hey, Reaper - ya up for some Sacramento supers action?  I've currently got no group.     Part of why I'm becoming a PbP addict...

Oh, and Melvos was crazy good before.  Toss in Heightened Charisma and whatever else you're getting, and that's gonna be...  well, craz_ier_ good!!


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 11, 2002)

Our group would probably not play FCtF, for a few reasons.
I'm the only one (currently) that has it, we're busy playing another homebrew system currently, and if we did play Supers, we'd probably play the new Champions 5th edition. (the DM knows that pretty well)

But seriously, if we have an opening, I'll keep you in mind - I've liked your play I've seen.


----------



## garyh (Oct 11, 2002)

Understandable points on supers.  Mostly, I'm lookin' for a game - _any_ game...

I've been up here two months, and I'd found two games.  One was an existing game I was going to join, but that's been postponed indefinetly due to personal issues for the DM.  The other was new and got canceled after 2 sessions (and my girlfriend - who I recruited into trying DnD for the first time! - had put a lot of effort into her PC's history) because the DM wanted to play in a game at the same time ours was scheduled for.

Oi!  So much angst!!  

Thanks a bunch for the compliment, though!!  I appreciate it.  If an opportunity arrises, it'd be cool.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 11, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *I've owned it for one day, and I'm already pimpin' 4CtF.     It's good stuff!! *




Damn it.  Based on everything I've seen, how can I not get this.  It certainly boosts fighters plenty, and Dalamar seems pretty bad-ass.

I'm curious what it would do for Wiz or Clr.  What would make a Wiz5/Hero2 as cool or cooler than a Wiz7, for example?

Derek


----------



## garyh (Oct 11, 2002)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Damn it.  Based on everything I've seen, how can I not get this.  It certainly boosts fighters plenty, and Dalamar seems pretty bad-ass.
> 
> ...




Offhand, you could have invisibilty at will, or an unlimited use energy attack (think Cyclops), or give your wiz Fast Healing so he can go from 0 to full HP in two minutes.  And, of course, there's teh obvious Int boost.

EDIT:  Looking at the energy attack, you could do a 3d6 energy attack as a standard action that shoots in a line (Ref save for half damage) with a range of 400ft + 40ft/level for 10 Hero Points.  And still have 6 Hero Points to spend.  Cooler, eh?

EDIT again:  You could also teleport as a standard action up to 25+5ft/lvl within sight for 8 HrP, and either upgrade it to a move-equivalent action (can we say "teleport, then _fireball_ in one round"?) or increase the rance to 100+10ft/lvl for 2 more HrP.  (You can only have Character Lvl +3 points in a single power.)


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 11, 2002)

man, these super-powers are cool.  *drooling*
I can't find one thing, though - huge Knockback to go with that Impact Resistance power.
I could just picture 2 Hero's going at it, and being human-sized ping-pong balls like The Hulk vs The Thing fight.

It seems the ability to wield Gargantuan weapons is a bit silly.
And it very cheap to grow in size, and have your gear grow with you.

I was considering having Melvos dual-wielding 2 Gargantuan Bashing Shields for 4d6 damage each, but the role-playing requirement of carting 2 big shields is too much of a stretch.
And it would take too long to grow to that big of size quickly in a combat. 

Does anyone else think the linking of multiple activated powers to be prohibitively expensive?


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 11, 2002)

Updated Melvos in Rogue's Gallery.
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=416257#post416257

"crazier good", you said, gary?


----------



## buzzard (Oct 11, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *I know what you mean.
> I got it also, and am working up Melvos with 3 levels of Hero.
> It's a lot of fun, but it seems insanely powerful! It should lead to rocking, epic battles.  *




Of course there are wo things to keep in mind:
1) Rappan Athuk is wickedly tough in the first place
2) I can use it too 

buzzard


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 11, 2002)

That's exactly what I was hoping for, buzzard.

This is going to rock.


----------



## garyh (Oct 11, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Updated Melvos in Rogue's Gallery.
> http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=416257#post416257
> 
> "crazier good", you said, gary?  *




Crazier good indeed.  Melvos looks great.

My lord, 4CtF is awesome.


----------



## garyh (Oct 11, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *That's exactly what I was hoping for, buzzard.
> 
> This is going to rock.  *




Totally.  I can't wait till I get to fight a scrappy, tough, clawed guy who calls everyone "bub" and later goes on to be a big player in another adventuring group.


----------



## novyet (Oct 11, 2002)

buzzard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Of course there are wo things to keep in mind:
> 1) Rappan Athuk is wickedly tough in the first place
> ...



This is sooooo gonna rock! I can't wait to see what you do with it for opposition! 

Thanks buzzard!


----------



## buzzard (Oct 11, 2002)

OK a couple of things.

First I', going to be out of town until Sunday evening. I will be taking the module with me to be able to start on Monday, but any questions for me will have to wait till then. 

Second I'd like to describe how things will run. First off, I will start the module as is. This will give me a feel for how tough the opposition needs to be (and give me time to make them of course). Consequently the exp awards will be adjusted depending on how much of a walk through you manage on those poor defenseless monsters. 

Lastly, I have been observing some other PbP games, and it appears that it is run in a round by round combat. That seems fair. The only issue is whether we try to map the combats out. I can certainly do that at home (I have a large battlemat and many gummy bears for figures). However I will also be updating things at work in theory, and I don't have the means to map things out there. Thus we have a choice,  I can find some sort of free tool to enable me to run things in a mapped form on a computer, Only resolve turns each evening (Mountain Time), or abstract the character positioning. I suspect that latter might be a bit complicated due to things like 15' reach (ahem). 

So see which option you folks wish to go with, and  decide on it. I'd be happy to go with a computer based tool myself. However I'd need to find one. 

buzzard


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 11, 2002)

buzzard said:
			
		

> *So see which option you folks wish to go with, and  decide on it. I'd be happy to go with a computer based tool myself. However I'd need to find one. *



Do you have Excel?
A few DM's use that, and it seems probably the easiest.
Excel is quite simple to use once you get the hang of it (wouldn't take long to get used to it, I'd bet)

I'd vote for the mapped out fights, but really - Let's start with just you describing the action, and if it becomes necessary, and/or if it's an involved, important fight than mapping would be best.


----------



## garyh (Oct 11, 2002)

buzzard said:
			
		

> *Thus we have a choice,  I can find some sort of free tool to enable me to run things in a mapped form on a computer, Only resolve turns each evening (Mountain Time), or abstract the character positioning. I suspect that latter might be a bit complicated due to things like 15' reach (ahem).
> 
> So see which option you folks wish to go with, and  decide on it. I'd be happy to go with a computer based tool myself. However I'd need to find one.
> 
> buzzard *




Well, given this game includes point-blank shot, ranged sneak attacks, and the afore(ahem)ed 15' reach  I'd certainly recommend mapping.  I'm not aware of any online mapping tools that are out there, but as reaper said, Excel works well, so that may be the best bet.

edit:  Bruk's 15' reach and great cleave certainly would be helped by mapping, especially when you consider AoO's combined with great cleave.


----------



## perivas (Oct 11, 2002)

This sounds like great fun.  Any more room for a standard race, 7th level cleric?  If so, I'll have a character up by Monday.  Thanks.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 12, 2002)

I have a question about FCtF:

The superhero power of Gain Feat (2 base rank cost).
Can you take a Reduction of power for it?

It kinda seems wrong somehow, but I don't see any rule that would stop it...?


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 12, 2002)

perivas said:
			
		

> *This sounds like great fun.  Any more room for a standard race, 7th level cleric?  If so, I'll have a character up by Monday.  Thanks. *



I'll drop out to accomodate perivas. I wanted to play, but since I don't have my books or 4ctf I am just going to become an active reader till I buy it.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 12, 2002)

Edit-nevermind


----------



## novyet (Oct 12, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *I have a question about FCtF:
> 
> The superhero power of Gain Feat (2 base rank cost).
> Can you take a Reduction of power for it?
> ...



Check this thread where I asked the same question out. 

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=22214

Any questions on FCtF ask over in the Natural 20 forum, Morrus and Rangerwickett answer them personally.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 13, 2002)

thanks for the link - yes, many questions asked and answered there.
So it's by the rules to use Restrictions, even for the acquisition of feats thru the Gain Feat power....  but does it seem reasonable to reduce the cost of Improved Shield Charge and Shield Bash by simply putting the External Gadget requirement on them?

It seems pretty obvious to me that to Shield Bash you'd need a shield, so why should that restriction gain you anything?


----------



## perivas (Oct 13, 2002)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> [Kyr’nan Drow Cleric of Olidammara (6) * Minus 950 xp for magic items
> [/B]




Aren't drow ECL + 2?  If so, wouldn't Kyr'nan be a 4th level cleric?


----------



## novyet (Oct 13, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *thanks for the link - yes, many questions asked and answered there.
> So it's by the rules to use Restrictions, even for the acquisition of feats thru the Gain Feat power....  but does it seem reasonable to reduce the cost of Improved Shield Charge and Shield Bash by simply putting the External Gadget requirement on them?
> 
> It seems pretty obvious to me that to Shield Bash you'd need a shield, so why should that restriction gain you anything? *



Well in all honesty, it shouldn't but....by the rules you can. Maybe you should ask them on that one.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 14, 2002)

I use excel and an outdated art program. I use the outdated art program, because it can cut from excel and paste into the .gif file flawlessly, without any distortion.

If you need advice, follow reaper's. Excel works wonders for this kind of mapping, and is relatively easy to master.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Oct 14, 2002)

Drow +2 ECL???


I don't know.  I didn't see it in the 3 books I have, but it said CR+1 in the DMG.  If CR +1, I will use them, otherwise it might be better to have a couple of levels of Hero based on what I've seen so far.  

Where is the ECL level? if it is +2, for those of you with FCtF, what would 1 hero level give?


----------



## buzzard (Oct 14, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *thanks for the link - yes, many questions asked and answered there.
> So it's by the rules to use Restrictions, even for the acquisition of feats thru the Gain Feat power....  but does it seem reasonable to reduce the cost of Improved Shield Charge and Shield Bash by simply putting the External Gadget requirement on them?
> 
> It seems pretty obvious to me that to Shield Bash you'd need a shield, so why should that restriction gain you anything? *




Then is shouldn't. And it won't. 
Easy enough. 

Also when asked about restricted items I did forget the armor of speed. I'll have to calculate the real cost of it since a +3 modifier is too low. In any case, since you are capped at 15K in gold, and to even take stock armor of speed it would have to have a total bonus of +4 (+1 armor and speed) which would cost 16000 gp I recommend that you redo your math. Ahh I see, you crafted it. Alas, craft arms and armor has a prerequisite of 5 spell caster levels, so no go. You will have to redo your equipment section. Just because you can buy a feat with a superpower does not eliminate the prerequisites. 

Another point on enchanted shields is that their bonus is defensive, not offensive. Thus a +1 shield will be a non magic weapon for attack purposes. (otherwise you would be getting quite a bargain). By my interpretation you will have to pay for offensive and defensive plusses separately. 

buzzard


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 14, 2002)

ah - sorry, buzzard. good call.

I changed it.

I don't know what you mean at the end of your post, though.
The only bonuses to attack Melvos gets from his shields come from Divine Shield.


----------



## buzzard (Oct 14, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *ah - sorry, buzzard. good call.
> 
> I changed it.
> 
> ...




I wasn't pointing to anything in particular. I just wanted to make sure we all understood the rules from the outset.
As for armor of speed- it will either have a +3 bonus cost and function like boots of speed, or have a +5 cost and be on at will. 

As for other issues: drow are ECL +1 as stated in the DMG. 

Creamsteak, I would prefer if you stayed since your character is ready now, and I would like to get started today. The individual who wished to replace you wasn't going to use anything but a normal character either, so your character would not be deficient by comparison.

Perivas: sorry but you are a bit late. If we have an opening in the future you will be first in line, but I suspect that managing eight people who have to post very regularly will be enough trouble. Thus I have to cap the game as is. 

O.K. I'll start up a new thread in here today to begin the game. Today, needless to say will be role playing oriented. No combat as yet so you bloodthirsty super psychos will have to wait a day or two for some glory . 

buzzard


----------



## buzzard (Oct 14, 2002)

On last thing- we only have four of the characters posted to the Rogue gallery thread. Could everyone please make sure there is a current version of their character posted over there? I'd like to get started today. 

buzzard


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 15, 2002)

*Valjean, the rogue/paladin*

Sorry for the delay in moving my character over.  I changed the name to reflect the inspiration.  I will switch out Leadership shortly (no time to make another character).

Just so everyone knows, I am a skill guy (especially with all these supers around).  In combat I will probably play it conservative.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Oct 15, 2002)

Gru

Cool Character.  As far as the leadership thing it would GREAT to have the 10th person in the party especially if they are an arcane caster.  If you need any help with the book work to set it up I'd love to help...I just think it could really help the party   Either way, a paladin rogue is pretty darn cool

GE


----------



## buzzard (Oct 15, 2002)

In case anyone didn't see it, the actual game thread is up now. It is "A grave matter for the Party of Seven Strangers"

buzzard


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 15, 2002)

Well, I did call in sick today, so perhaps I have the time after all.

Of course, buzzard's comment about wanting expendable characters wasn't very reassuring (for those who value cohorts).    Maybe he was referring to the PC.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Oct 17, 2002)

Creamsteak - Where are you????

Come out Come out wherever you are.

GE


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 19, 2002)

Alistaire is posted in the character thread.  I figure he'll meet the party once they leave the Countess' chambers.  He spent all his cash on scrolls (to learn spells) and wands.  He will need protection from big, manly characters (which doesn't include my PC, unfortunately).

buzzard, I went with 10,000gp for a 6th level cohort.  I assume that is reasonable.  I don't remember if you mentioned it.


----------



## garyh (Oct 19, 2002)

*"BRUK BIG AND MANLY!!"*


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 23, 2002)

Dudes!  You guys need to tell us when you're doing cool stuff with our books!    I just did a search for my screen name (I do it every few weeks to see if I missed a question someone asked me), and I spotted this thread.  Things are looking very cool so far, though I agree that you've got valid points on the super powers.  There are a ton of variables, and with all the classes and feats out there, it is pretty much impossible to balance one cost for everything.

Once you start playing, if some of you could swing by the Nat20 Forum and post your comments on the rules, especially criticisms, it'd be great, since we're trying to fix all our mistakes when we come out with the Big Book of Super Powers.

One bit of advice to the GM, though.  Make sure you consider that Bruk's swords are, what, 10 feet long, just by themselves?  Dungeon crawling may be quite a hassle for him, when the walls are too close together for him to swing his weapon.

Oh, and I'll have to post the link to the supplemental "knockback" rules that we came up with over in Horacio's storyhour.    Good luck gaming.


----------



## garyh (Oct 23, 2002)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *One bit of advice to the GM, though.  Make sure you consider that Bruk's swords are, what, 10 feet long, just by themselves?  Dungeon crawling may be quite a hassle for him, when the walls are too close together for him to swing his weapon.*




*SHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!*  

Um....  when all else fails, Bruk can put his axe away and use a plain ol' dagger.


----------



## novyet (Oct 23, 2002)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *One bit of advice to the GM, though.  Make sure you consider that Bruk's swords are, what, 10 feet long, just by themselves?  Dungeon crawling may be quite a hassle for him, when the walls are too close together for him to swing his weapon.
> *



Jordeh will have this problem as well. Hence his arsenal of smaller weapons.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 23, 2002)

RW - that's the main reason why I didn't go with the huge shield approach to increase damage.

It didn't fit the character, and it just doesn't seem comfortable in most situations.  LOL

Also, did you see the typo list I included in the FCtF Erratta thread?
Did those help, or had you already caught those?


----------

